# Weight carrying New Forest Ponies



## NeilM (15 May 2011)

I recently had a comment made about the ability of my 14.2hh NF gelding to carry my (12.5 stone) weight. 

We have been together for four years now, but the comment stuck in my mind a little, as it is a concern of mine and so I decided to contact his breeder. 

She was pretty cross at the comments and made this statement "In the case of the New Forest pony they were bred to carry a stone per hand or a man to his work, and still do. Most of our Agisters in the Forest patrol their areas on New Forest ponies."

I thought it was worth posting these comments, as I often see 'can my pony carry me' posts with some replies that would lead the novice to wonder how any horse ever carries anybody over 10 stone 

My new motto is; New Forest Ponies, Bred with passion, Ridden with pride.


----------



## diet2ride (15 May 2011)

Thanks, 
That's the second time I,ve read that recently...  

It's good to know, I've got a lot of friends wanting to ride Native ponies but say they are to big and need to be below 10st... (blah blah). 

Just need to find me an freakishly large pony lol.


----------



## Charem (15 May 2011)

I show a new forest, he's forest bred and the proper sturdy type that would carry anyone all day.

I find it very disheartening that we are often placed below the finer, stud bred types that wouldn't survive a day out on the forest nor carry anyone for hours across it. 

Loving the motto! Though I do wish some people who run their ponies on the forest would consider bringing in their less than ideal mares when the stallions are out for the couple weeks a year. I've seen some very poor put together mares in foal in my area and it's a shame as we all know where poor quality foals often end up


----------



## NeilM (15 May 2011)

Diet2Ride: My NF is a very traditional build or, built like a brick outhouse; he is from the Brock herd so is a beefy lad. He has been mistaken for a Highland before now and I saw his doppelganger at Stoneleigh a couple of years ago on the Highland Pony Society stand (I wish I had written the pony's name down).

Alternatively, a Highland, or Welsh Sec D or a Fells or Dales, all were bred to carry weight.


----------



## Marley&Me (15 May 2011)

I had a 13.3 new forest pony as a child (a niceley put together boy).  He was a true family pony, I was 9 to 12 when I owned him and he also carried adults of 11 stone comfortably.  

Never did anything to show he was uncomfortable.  He could actually jump a 2ft 6 course carrying that weight...though was never asked to jump higher than that.  He could jump 3ft 6 with me as a child on him.

I adored him.  Parting with him was the hardest thing I had to do as a child.  And I used to have dreams about buying him back......and still do!

He would be about 35 or so now, but I lost touch 20 years ago and so I assume he is no longer with us.

I WILL one day have another Forester.  I am lucky as I have 3 kids aged 12 6 and 2 so the pony would have plenty to keep them busy....

*goes off to google forester adverts


----------



## indie999 (15 May 2011)

I dont have a new forest but a 14.1 cob and when I got him I was 10.5st and 12st rode him too as did my OH 13stone effortlessly.
He was built like a tanker! Horse not OH!

I did look at other finer 14h and they looked like they would snap in half! So it depends on the horse too. Sounds ok to me and I was even looking at New Forest myself. So interesting.


----------



## Nagling (15 May 2011)

NeilM said:



			Diet2Ride: My NF is a very traditional build or, built like a brick outhouse; he is from the Brock herd so is a beefy lad. He has been mistaken for a Highland before now and I saw his doppelganger at Stoneleigh a couple of years ago on the Highland Pony Society stand (I wish I had written the pony's name down).QUOTE]

Just wanted to comment on your pony. I've got a Brock 4 year old who is so mature for her age judges always check her teeth as they don't believe how young she is!  Also been mistaken for a halflinger. The Brocks all seem to be pretty beefy
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dobiegirl (15 May 2011)

I used to have a NF 14.2 Silverlea line who used to carry a man hunting all day, they are great no fuss, healthy ponies. It does pee me off though when I see them showing and they have no bone or substance.


----------



## brighteyes (15 May 2011)

So a 12 hander could carry 12 stone and do a day's work?   - I'm afraid I can't handle that 'fact'.

I want to know who did the maths regarding the skeleton and muscle structures to be able to emphatically state this particular rule of thumb, and also, is this over the lifespan of the pony, a season, all year round between the ages of say 5 and 15?

I suspect it's not based on how to make your pony last, but how to get your money's worth out of it.  After all, they are ten a penny and growing between the trees, if not exactly on them...


----------



## Carlosmum (15 May 2011)

brighteyes said:



			So a 12 hander could carry 12 stone and do a day's work?   - I'm afraid I can't handle that 'fact'.

I want to know who did the maths regarding the skeleton and muscle structures to be able to emphatically state this particular rule of thumb, and also, is this over the lifespan of the pony, a season, all year round between the ages of say 5 and 15?

I suspect it's not based on how to make your pony last, but how to get your money's worth out of it.  After all, they are ten a penny and growing between the trees, if not exactly on them...
		
Click to expand...

I will not comment I'm too angry


----------



## BSJAlove (15 May 2011)

my 12.2hh can carry nearly 10 stone. my vet said he would carry 10 stone easily (if anyone remembers my post) 

i worried for ages about being to heavy for him at 9 stone. and turns out he can carry me easily. i now weight 8,5 stone and his 2 sharers weight 9.5 stone. he copes fine. he is a chunky monkey and for the next year, will continue. however as soon as hes ready to have a child, i will find him a lighter rider so he can progress his education.


----------



## Megibo (15 May 2011)

my 13.3 welsh cob can carry a balanced 12.5 stone rider without so much as blinking.

depends on breeding and type i reckon. 

a stone per hand sounds a bit much BUT if thats how they've been bred thats fine....the little welsh A's and shetlands were bred to carry blokes around all day werent they...


----------



## RuthnMeg (15 May 2011)

NeilM said:



			I recently had a comment made about the ability of my 14.2hh NF gelding to carry my (12.5 stone) weight. 

We have been together for four years now, but the comment stuck in my mind a little, as it is a concern of mine and so I decided to contact his breeder. 

She was pretty cross at the comments and made this statement "In the case of the New Forest pony they were bred to carry a stone per hand or a man to his work, and still do. Most of our Agisters in the Forest patrol their areas on New Forest ponies."

I thought it was worth posting these comments, as I often see 'can my pony carry me' posts with some replies that would lead the novice to wonder how any horse ever carries anybody over 10 stone 

My new motto is; New Forest Ponies, Bred with passion, Ridden with pride.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree... a true forester is a tough cookie. I, too have heard that expression, and whats more, I believe it. People pansy their ponies too much imho.


----------



## NeilM (15 May 2011)

alligator40 said:



			well said NeilM
		
Click to expand...

Thank'ee kindly


----------



## Dubsie (15 May 2011)

I weigh just a couple of ginger nuts more than Neil, and our 14h NF (Royal Oak lines) is solid, and quite fit as my daughter does lots on him with Pony Club.  Now all I do on him is mostly walk and trot with a bit of canter (because that's within my comfort zone - he's known for galloping off into the distance!) and he barely breaks into a sweat, but I'm quite sure he could carry on all day, so I do agree the stone per hand.  However while I do think the stone per hand for a fit pony, it should be less for an unfit - and an awful lot of ponies you see are quite fat so they have extra weight of their own to carry, unfit and ridden once a week or less.  

I'm careful to use a mounting block to get on, and I don't jump him as I know I'm not very good at jumping. Lots of people think he and I look fine and well suited, and I've not had the pony squishing comments yet. However if I wasn't as well balanced as I am (years of motorcycling) then perhaps folk would realise how much I actually weigh....


----------



## brighteyes (15 May 2011)

Carlosmum said:



			I will not comment I'm too angry
		
Click to expand...

Don't mind me, and feel free.  

I am merely pointing out that it's very much a throwaway industry. Not, I hasten to add, amongst the proper breeders who will do their best to continue the correct and traditional lines and all they represent, but the people who come across statement like 'NF ponies - can carry 1 stone per hand' and off they go...  They are the sort to go through pony after pony and can do this because they _are_ almost ten a penny.  You beg to differ on that?  Anyone can afford to buy one!

Is there anyone on here _WOULD_ sell a 12 hander to a 12 stone person knowing full well they were going to be its only rider???


----------



## brighteyes (15 May 2011)

NeilM said:



			I recently had a comment made about the ability of my 14.2hh NF gelding to carry my (12.5 stone) weight. 

We have been together for four years now, but the comment stuck in my mind a little, as it is a concern of mine and so I decided to contact his breeder. 

She was pretty cross at the comments and made this statement "In the case of the New Forest pony *they were bred* to carry a stone per hand or a man to his work, and still do. Most of our Agisters in the Forest patrol their areas on New Forest ponies."

I thought it was worth posting these comments, as I often see 'can my pony carry me' posts with some replies that would lead the novice to wonder how any horse ever carries anybody over 10 stone 

My new motto is; New Forest Ponies, Bred with passion, *Ridden by a beanpole *

Click to expand...

I took the liberty of pointing out a couple of things - well one thing - and altering the other 



crocodile50 person - please kick me via PM


----------



## NeilM (15 May 2011)

brighteyes said:



			Don't mind me, and feel free.  

I am merely pointing out that it's very much a throwaway industry. Not, I hasten to add, amongst the proper breeders who will do their best to continue the correct and traditional lines and all they represent, but the people who come across statement like 'NF ponies - can carry 1 stone per hand' and off they go...  They are the sort to go through pony after pony and can do this because they _are_ almost ten a penny.  You beg to differ on that?  Anyone can afford to buy one!

Is there anyone on here _WOULD_ sell a 12 hander to a 12 stone person knowing full well they were going to be its only rider??? 

Click to expand...

Can I reiterate that this comment was made to me by the breeder of my 10 year old NF gelding, who is always delighted to get updates on one of her ponies. I will also repeat myself, my gelding is from the Brock herd, which is still in the same family that established it back in the 1860's.

How do you know I'm a beanpole....you're not stalking me are you?


----------



## brighteyes (15 May 2011)

NeilM said:



			Can I reiterate that this comment was made to me by the breeder of my 10 year old NF gelding, who is always delighted to get updates on one of her ponies. I will also repeat myself, my gelding is from the Brock herd, which is still in the same family that established it back in the 1860's.

How do you know I'm a beanpole....you're not stalking me are you?
		
Click to expand...

That's me rumbled!


----------



## NeilM (15 May 2011)

brighteyes said:



			That's me rumbled! 

Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## brighteyes (15 May 2011)

alligator40 said:



			crocodile50 person - please kick me via PM 

as you know, mrs, i adore the newfie as a breed..it is very underated as a childs/adults pony.

and yes, they are very hardy souls..i know of a few grown men who ride them..between 12hh and 14hh..on the Drifts...there is even a class at the NF Breed Show that states the rider is 13.5 stone minimum.

Brock breed excellent "heavyweight" types and if anyone on here has seen Buckland Cruiser in the flesh he wouldn't look out of place at the RAS in a Charolais class!!..all 13.3 of him!!
		
Click to expand...

Holy bugger to all of that    I think you are actually haggis36 from Aberdeen and are confused with Highlands - cattle or ponies, it matters not.  

For the 13.5 stone plus class do they have scales at the ringside for the borderline-looking peeps? =8-O  I wouldn't want to judge _THAT_ class!


----------



## SO1 (15 May 2011)

Yes they do have scales at the show for weighing people before hand.

I do agree somewhat with the person who said the 12.2 might not be able to carry 12 stone as some of the smaller ponies are finer built than the bigger ones.

This is my weight carrying new forest he is 13.2 and very chunky build with short cannons and lots of bone and a big barrel. I am not heavy but he was back by a 6ft man and my friend who is 11 stone has ridden him with ease.







Also new forests are not all cheap ponies now, there are plenty of more established competitive or family all rounders New Forest fetching plenty of money. They are a hidden treasure I think.


----------



## Spottyappy (15 May 2011)

Ours quite happily carries 14 stone. She is full up 14.2hh,and has more bone than our 16.2hhs! 
People forget that native ponies were bred to take men all day, and often carry heavy loads too.
So1, ours is similar in stature to yours and bred by Shirley Young from the Farriers stud. We call her a "chunky monkey"!!


----------



## NeilM (15 May 2011)

Spottyappy said:



			So1, ours is similar in stature to yours and bred by Shirley Young from the Farriers stud.
		
Click to expand...

My chap is one of Shirley's foals and is also a similar build to SO1's gelding.


----------



## Spottyappy (15 May 2011)

Neilm, Hopefully your foaly will be as wonderful as your other one and ours- so far. Ours was a gift horse, as her owner no longer wanted her. She is rising 11 now, and we have only just backed her! She is  a total star though, and has taken everything in her stride, and relishes the work after so many years sat in a field doing nothing! Has a super temperment, and loves my teenager and her friends making lots of fuss of her!


----------



## NeilM (15 May 2011)

Spottyappy: I should have said my gelding _was_ one of Shirley's foals, about 9 years ago 

He's now 10 and like so many other foresters, he's a beefy boy and is affectionately known as the 'fat lad', but never within earshot, as he'd be mortally offended.

We also have an 18 year old mare from the Yew Tree line, she couldn't be more different, and despite her excellent NF lineage, she looks more like a sporting pony than a NF, and we believe she did some P2P in her distant youth.

Oh Lordy, this looks to be turning into a NF enthusiasts thread....shame


----------



## SO1 (15 May 2011)

My pony's dam is Yewtree Homeward - he is not a sporty looking type but he has a turn of speed on him - he has a lot of "Slipper" in his pedigree and apparently Slipper was one of good new forest point to point ponies. 

Today we were out on a sponsored ride and he was having no trouble keeping up with my friends 17.2 Irish Draft - we were cantering fast up a hill and she was most surprised to turn round and see us right behind! I was actually surprised too I did not realise how fast he could go if he wanted to!



NeilM said:



			We also have an 18 year old mare from the Yew Tree line, she couldn't be more different, and despite her excellent NF lineage, she looks more like a sporting pony than a NF, and we believe she did some P2P in her distant youth.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Spottyappy (15 May 2011)

Well, the enthusiasts can't sit back and let the others call us "porkers" cos our ponies have to carry  so much weight!


----------



## NeilM (15 May 2011)

SO1 said:



			Today we were out on a sponsored ride and he was having no trouble keeping up with my friends 17.2 Irish Draft - we were cantering fast up a hill and she was most surprised to turn round and see us right behind! I was actually surprised too I did not realise how fast he could go if he wanted to!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha, I think that is the Forester sense of humour; my lad will do the same thing. At Badminton sponsored ride the year before last, we were past by a little group on some fine looking horses, including a girl on a slightly 'flighty' 17hh plus hunter. We were still a few yards from a corner when she took off up a decent hill at a fair old clip, H and I caught her about half way up and he cruised alongside to the top. The rider was pretty impressed, she would have been even more impressed if she has seen the speed we took the 90 degree right hand turn at the bottom of the rise!


----------



## SO1 (15 May 2011)

Back to the OP - I think in part it is because people do not understand conformation properly. They presume unless your horse looks like a shire or giant shetland then it is not strong and that anyone over 11 stone needs to ride one!

Arabs are an example of a very strong breed but they do not look like it - they too have wide barrels and dense bone.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (15 May 2011)

oh lordy, you think you have it tough, try being an adult and riding an exmoor 

seems to me that if you need to be overhorsed on some freak of a WB that needs wrapping in bubble wrap just to ride it an an arena to be considered a rider these days.


----------



## NeilM (15 May 2011)

NeilM said:



			Oh Lordy, this looks to be turning into a *NATIVE PONY *enthusiasts thread....shame 

Click to expand...


Ok, fixed that.


----------



## Boysy (15 May 2011)

I've a Wootton/Kilncopse and a Furzey Lodge/Lucky Lane, totally totally different stamps, very odd to put them next to each other and see the differences, the only similarity is their deep barrels and big backsides, the Furzey lad has an inch more bone.....


----------



## Follychoppins (15 May 2011)

Hahaha! My old Dolly Yew Tree Follow on 14.2 allegedly but nearer 15 hands has fine bone, upright pasterns and stiff hocks! 18 years old she can still run like a racing snake and flounces along like a 4 year old carrying all of my 8 stone! In her younger years and when the fat lad was naughty she used to carry Neil M no trouble at all, in fact in her time she has carried a wide assortment of "lads" who always declared they were under 13 stone - my choice of weight limit for her. I always say Neil M's pony is a mans pony as he is so beefy. I was mad at the suggestion I would allow anyone who was too heavy ride my pony so am delighted at all the wonderful support Neil M and my round boy have been given. New Forests are the way forward


----------



## SpruceRI (15 May 2011)

When I was a kid, my friend had a 13.2hh New Forest mare.  As we only had one pony to ride between two of us, we used to ride the pony round the farm double.  That was 14st in total.  We rode bareback and used to go for miles, galloping and jumping small things too.  The pony never showed any concern about it, and merrily trundled along.

The hardest thing was staying on.  If one of us fell off, the other did too!

My first ride on the little pone was with my friends' grown up sister.  I'm guessing she was at least 10 stone to my 7st.  Again, we rode bareback round the field.  Albeit a quick go, I'd never cantered before so she wanted to show what fun it was.

That mare went on well into her thirties.  She was ace.


----------



## LittleWildOne (16 May 2011)

I love this tread 
So many people underestimate the abilities of our native ponies. When riding one, it's commonplace to have people on horses look down their noses at you.
I LOVE the comment about people on warmbloods "wrapped in bubblewrap just to ride in an area" 
I previously used to ride an Exmoor. Fantastic ponies ! 
This week, I'm going on a round trip of over 1000 miles to buy a.....................................................................New Forest Pony 
She's a 2 year old filly by Warren Playaway.
Oh, and don't forget that a forester WON the Open British Riding Clubs XC Champoinships in 2009.....Farriers Brown Bear, with an ADULT rider and competing against horses.....all 14 hands of him ! 
GO THE FORESTERS !


----------



## JudyM (17 May 2011)

LittleWildOne said:



			This week, I'm going on a round trip of over 1000 miles to buy a.....................................................................New Forest Pony 
She's a 2 year old filly by Warren Playaway.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, I know who *you* are now!!!


I too have a forester who's built like a highland, a 14hh mare by the late great Smiler of Sheepwash


----------



## Karran (17 May 2011)

I love NF's. I used to ride a 14hh stallion as a wee kid and despite the odd moment when idiot me took him to close to a mare he knew his job and gave me so much confidence. 
My 12 stone mum used to jump him and do dressage and handy pony type stuff and he'd carry her no problems and be as skitty and as hyper as if it was his first day at work for weeks. 
I think his stud name had ashurst in it but we're going back well over 15 years now so may be wrong!


----------



## Charlie77 (18 May 2011)

So at 5ft 5 and 10st the RSPCA wont be called if i decised to back my 13h more than solid NF 4yo? the thought had crossed my mind , n i have sat on her though did feel a little guilty . Or if any one knows a small person in th Kent area to help, would be free to ride her as much as wanted when broken lol x i got her as o foal for company to my other foal at the time x


----------



## lar (18 May 2011)

I've got a 14hh NF - also with Slipper bloodlines and he's carried me happily for the past 10 years.  Won at elementary dressage and carted me all round a long distance ride last year at the grand age of 20.  He'd also keep up with my friends 17.1 trakehner gelding at the gallops so I don't think he had any problems carrying a bit of weight!


----------



## Tickles (18 May 2011)

Totally irresponsible thread. I love riding ponies but certainly wouldn't ever have sat on a pony 8hh-10hh when I've been anywhere in that weight range. I'm an adult and expect to ride larger ponies and horses.

Saddles, rider equipment etc all adds to the weight. And just because ponies were bred for a purpose years ago when welfare standards where different (not all worse, but certainly different) doesn't mean it is good for them. A rule of thumb with no evidence behind it shouldn't be used to justify people sitting on ponies they've outgrown because they still love them or ponies they bought because they are scared of horses/in denial about their own weight.

If you are an adult and want to play with little ponies start showing in-hand or driving!


----------



## NeilM (18 May 2011)

Tickles said:



			Totally irresponsible thread. I love riding ponies but certainly wouldn't ever have sat on a pony 8hh-10hh when I've been anywhere in that weight range. I'm an adult and expect to ride larger ponies and horses.

Saddles, rider equipment etc all adds to the weight. And just because ponies were bred for a purpose years ago when welfare standards where different (not all worse, but certainly different) doesn't mean it is good for them. A rule of thumb with no evidence behind it shouldn't be used to justify people sitting on ponies they've outgrown because they still love them or ponies they bought because they are scared of horses/in denial about their own weight.

If you are an adult and want to play with little ponies start showing in-hand or driving!
		
Click to expand...


We have been discussing the weight carrying capabilities of New Forest ponies (for the most part) and most people have talked about ponies in the 13hh to 14.2hh height range.

I am no expert on the subject, but I don't think adult NF's have ever been as small as 10hh. Also, at 6'1" tall it would be impossible for me to *sit *on a 8hh to 10hh pony, although I may be able to wear one on each foot (joke).


----------



## Tickles (18 May 2011)

Yes, I know NFs are bigger. It was the stone per hand thing I was getting at. I wouldn't like to see a 13-14st adult on a NF (or any other 13-14hh) pony and was just pointing out that that isn't double-standards because I don't expect something my weight in hands to carry me either.


----------



## NeilM (18 May 2011)

But if you read the quote you will see it says "In the case of the New Forest pony....", so the quote does not apply to *any *pony, as you so rightly say, that would be ridiculous.


----------



## horsey_jo (18 May 2011)

Tickles said:



			Totally irresponsible thread. I love riding ponies but certainly wouldn't ever have sat on a pony 8hh-10hh when I've been anywhere in that weight range. I'm an adult and expect to ride larger ponies and horses.

Saddles, rider equipment etc all adds to the weight. And just because ponies were bred for a purpose years ago when welfare standards where different (not all worse, but certainly different) doesn't mean it is good for them. A rule of thumb with no evidence behind it shouldn't be used to justify people sitting on ponies they've outgrown because they still love them or ponies they bought because they are scared of horses/in denial about their own weight.

If you are an adult and want to play with little ponies start showing in-hand or driving!
		
Click to expand...

I think common sense has to apply here: a stocky breed is obviously going to to be able to carry more weight than the finer welshyA's etc and each horse and rider combination needs to be considered individually.
You can't say that all adults should not ride ponies!


----------



## horsey_jo (18 May 2011)

As written in the Breed Standard of the New Forest Pony Breeding and Cattle Society:

"Type
New Forest ponies should be of working type with substance. They should have sloping shoulders, strong quarters, plenty of flat bone, good depth of body, straight limbs and good hard round feet. The ponies are quite capable of carrying adults, while narrow enough for small children. The smaller ponies, though not up to so much weight, often show more quality."

http://www.newforestpony.com/breedstandard.php


----------



## lexiedhb (18 May 2011)

What folk also forget in the "great weight carrying debate" is that now adays these ponies are not ridden for hours on end, every single day of their lives, carting men up hill and down dale.

They get on average I imagine 2 hours ridden exercise a day max (if you average out), which these ponies are MORE than capable of.


----------



## NeilM (18 May 2011)

lexiedhb said:



			What folk also forget in the "great weight carrying debate" is that now adays these ponies are not ridden for hours on end, every single day of their lives, carting men up hill and down dale.

They get on average I imagine 2 hours ridden exercise a day max (if you average out), which these ponies are MORE than capable of.
		
Click to expand...

We take our two on holiday to Exmoor several times a year, and ride 4 to 6 hours each day, up and down some decent hills. Neither of them seem bothered, although the 'Fat Lad' does get to have a quick hedge snack / breather on the really long climbs.


----------



## lexiedhb (18 May 2011)

NeilM said:



			We take our two on holiday to Exmoor several times a year, and ride 4 to 6 hours each day, up and down some decent hills. Neither of them seem bothered, although the 'Fat Lad' does get to have a quick hedge snack / breather on the really long climbs.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah- Im not saying they can not do it- just that it is not 365 days a year anymore.

Loving the fact the "fat lad" gets a snack break!! 

ETS_ and where are the pics of said fat lad please!!!!


----------



## lilaclomax (18 May 2011)

Another Forester fan here 
I love my boy and wouldn't change him for the world, not once has he struggled carrying me and I am 5'8 and over 10 stone, I was even considering having a go at endurance once both my daughters are at school (and if I can get an extra 1/2 day off work for training!)


----------



## NeilM (18 May 2011)

lexiedhb said:



			Yeah- Im not saying they can not do it- just that it is not 365 days a year anymore.

Loving the fact the "fat lad" gets a snack break!! 

Click to expand...

I agree with your sentiment completely.

Regarding the Fat Lad, he's got to look after his figure 

EDIT: I only have a couple of pictures I can use, the others are by professionals and I don't have permission. Let me see what I can dig out.


----------



## SO1 (18 May 2011)

I take my pony on hacking holidays too - he loves them and I tend to be more tired than he is! He has a lunch stop though so I can have my lunch! I am not very heavy though only 8.5 stone but he carries saddlebags as well as me.

Lots of heavier kids also ride shetlands and Welsh A's as well as adults for their height they are really strong ponies. I don't think that an 8 hand shetland would have a problem carrying an eight stone person but their height would mean there would not be many 8 stone people who would be short enough to ride them.



NeilM said:



			We take our two on holiday to Exmoor several times a year, and ride 4 to 6 hours each day, up and down some decent hills. Neither of them seem bothered, although the 'Fat Lad' does get to have a quick hedge snack / breather on the really long climbs.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## NeilM (18 May 2011)

The Fat Lad:

In his summer clothes.






[/IMG]

Having a laugh.






[/IMG]

When we first got him.






[/IMG]

On Hols with Fol.






[/IMG]

Jumping. Two Fat Lads together.






[/IMG]

Doing what he likes best.






[/IMG]


EDIT: His crest goes up and down like a Yo-Yo, practically on a daily basis. It's a nightmare.


----------



## lexiedhb (18 May 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhh isnt he just to die for!!!


----------



## SO1 (18 May 2011)

Neil - your pony reminds me of my own "fat boy" but a taller version.  Mine even manages to look fat when he is not and I can feel his ribs - but he has a big barrel and front. It is a bit of a battle to keep his weight under control maybe if I was heavier he might be slimmer!

There is a fantastic book called new forest ponies by dionis macnair with lots of photo of adults including men on the ponies and they all look in good condition.

There is also a section explaining the history of the point to point and the race used to have a minimum weight of 11 stone, with 7bs added for each inch over 13h. 

These ponies have a history of being ridden by adults, some of the ponies are very substantial and their breeding has links to the Highland which is a very strong pony.

However not all new forest ponies look the same some are finer and not so up to carrying weight unlike Neil's pony and my pony who have the conformation that makes them strong and good weight carriers for their size.


----------



## 3Beasties (18 May 2011)

Great thread thanks, we are in the process of buying a pure Newfie for the child at work, is good to know he will carry me if the need arises.


----------



## NeilM (18 May 2011)

SO1 said:



			Neil - your pony reminds me of my own "fat boy" but a taller version.  Mine even manages to look fat when he is not and I can feel his ribs - but he has a big barrel and front. It is a bit of a battle to keep his weight under control maybe if I was heavier he might be slimmer!

There is a fantastic book called new forest ponies by dionis macnair with lots of photo of adults including men on the ponies and they all look in good condition.

There is also a section explaining the history of the point to point and the race used to have a minimum weight of 11 stone, with 7bs added for each inch over 13h. 

These ponies have a history of being ridden by adults, some of the ponies are very substantial and their breeding has links to the Highland which is a very strong pony.

However not all new forest ponies look the same some are finer and not so up to carrying weight unlike Neil's pony and my pony who have the conformation that makes them strong and good weight carriers for their size.
		
Click to expand...

Regarding weight, I'm absolutely with you on that. H puts on a crest almost overnight and when the grass is really growing fast he is muzzled 24/7 (and does not object bless him). Two summers ago, some 'kind people' tampered with his muzzle every day for a week, until we finally realised and put some electric tape up. H's weight by that time was through the roof (we weight tape both ours at least once a month).

Regarding different builds. H's field mate could not be more different from him. She is tall and slender and looks like a show pony or small TB. Only her passport shows just how pure a NF she is.

I will do a search for that book. Thanks.

As for my boy; big softie that I am, I absolutely adore him and I couldn't contemplate being without him.

I will just have to win the lottery before I get my event horse....yeah! Like that is going to happen 

Right: More pictures please everyone, c'mon, let's see yer Foresters.


----------



## shortstuff99 (18 May 2011)

I hope that this works I've never tried to upload pics before! lol

This is my NF he is 25 years old (these are recent pics) 13.3 and he can carry a good weight too.

me on him (please ignore my hunched position!)







and my friend on him


----------



## Cobalob (18 May 2011)

Ohhh the whole ponies,adults,weight debate. 

I ride a 14.2hh newfie and look like a pee on her, shes one that sniffs air and gains double her bodyweight. Shes also a yoyo crest pony. 






Heres my 13.2hh newfie whos taken ages to put weight on


----------



## HashRouge (18 May 2011)

NeilM, your newfie is stunning!
Although I seem to be lost....I've wandered over from Arab land and now I'm craving a New Forest


----------



## NeilM (19 May 2011)

Great pictures.

HashRouge: It must be a genetic trait. If I did not have a Forester, I would have an Arab.

CobaLob: I have a picture of the Lad in exactly the same 'four feet in the air' position', but he would not be nearly as calm near cows as your other pony, they tend to make him a little, erm, excitable 

Shortstuff: 25 and still stunning and still doing his thing in style, amazing.


----------



## Kokopelli (19 May 2011)

This is cran in his late teens, he's 14.1 and I actually felt over-horsed on him yet on my 14.3 built like a knife I feel fine.






He was an awesome pony who loved jumping so much he would squeal over the fence and each stride he'd throw a buck in (a big buck.) I remember once he put 2 bucks inbetween a 1 strided double!  
I love riding him because of it and when he doesn't buck I get bored. 

This is him taking a flyer, good job the jump was tiny.


----------



## lexiedhb (19 May 2011)

Where is the "want" button!!!

All gorgeous!


----------



## FizzyFanta (19 May 2011)

Where do some comments come from? 10 to a penny cheap and all that, Yes you can buy a Forest Bred Pony or Forest Run Pony cheap but if you want a good well bred new forester they will cost on par with most breeds, a very nice Haywards bred black 4 year old sold for £2500 not broken but a good prospect another recently not sure on blood lines sold for £4500 at 8 years old, as ponies go I think they are well to do strong and hardy compared to most. If you want a cheaper Pony then a Dartmore hill pony springs to mind but even then a good one will cost a couple of grand.

I am 11 stone and a good 12.2 would not blink at me backing it, I have seen some large riders on 13-14 handers so the rule of thumb of a stone per hand works well for me although I do think the weight should include saddle. Until you ride a forester or see one in action you will not know the full potential of these great ponies....


----------



## diet2ride (19 May 2011)

ok I'm going to try adding a picture... ok confused already. 

Heres a link to video of me and mindy, she was just over 14hh. 
I think the heaviest I rode her at was over 13st. 

http://youtu.be/qK5peOhG93M


----------



## shortstuff99 (19 May 2011)

I think as well as being great weight carriers they seems to keep going FOR EVER! lol. As mentioned above my NF boy is 25 now, he still regularly wins/get placed at novice dressage can still spook and be crazy at the silliest stuff. Once a spectator said to my mum at a dressage show how that you could tell that he was obviously a 'youngster' as he was spooking trotting around the arena before my test. My mum got the giggles having to explain that he is actually old! Bless him. He also has no arthritis or lameness problems.

Sorry for the gushing post but I still think he is awesome and would definatley have a NF pony again! x


----------



## poacher82 (20 May 2011)

I've just become the proud owner of a New Forest yearling, from Haywards stud. Absolutely gorgeous, great personality, love him to bits already (he's only been here 2 weeks). Am hoping he'll make 14hh, but having hunted all day in the NF on a 13.1hh I'm pretty sure this little guy will suit me when he grows up whatever height he ends up. Sired by Longcopse Elton, and goes back to Smiler of Sheepwash on his dam's side. So excited for the future with him!


----------



## samcrob (16 June 2011)

sorry to bring this thread up again! Loved looking at all the pics and reading the stories.
Here is my NF X







His dam was full NF, but sire unknown. He was three earlier this year and have had him for over 2 years.


----------



## NeilM (16 June 2011)

Don't worry about bumping the thread up 

Your lad looks like he has a lot of NF. Sure his sire was not a Forester too?

Regardless, he's a nice looking chap.


----------



## samcrob (16 June 2011)

NeilM said:



			Don't worry about bumping the thread up 

Your lad looks like he has a lot of NF. Sure his sire was not a Forester too?

Regardless, he's a nice looking chap.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks NeilM. Yes I am starting to think he is pure NF. He was sold to me as possibly NF x WB??!! He was really fine until about 6 months ago and has alot more bone than he did. 

Your boy is the most handsome NF i've ever seen, how long have you had him for?


----------



## NeilM (16 June 2011)

samcrob said:



			Your boy is the most handsome NF i've ever seen,
		
Click to expand...

Shhhh, don't tell him that, he will ponce about even more, and oh boy does he love an audience.

We got him in in the winter of 2007, when he was 6 and although well schooled in the past, he was very green / nappy which is why he was being sold. 

He's 10 this month


----------



## Spudlet (16 June 2011)

How well do they take your leg up, out of curiosity? I'd have no worries about a well-bred and fit NF taking my weight, but I wonder if I'd be too tall (I'm somewhere around 5'9").

Just curious

There are some very nice looking ponies on here


----------



## lexiedhb (16 June 2011)

Spudlet said:



			How well do they take your leg up, out of curiosity? I'd have no worries about a well-bred and fit NF taking my weight, but I wonder if I'd be too tall (I'm somewhere around 5'9").

Just curious

There are some very nice looking ponies on here

Click to expand...

Have you seen the width of "fat lad"   you'd look just fine on something of his stamp!!

Im still hatching a plan to steal him!


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (16 June 2011)

Can i join in please  love NF's 
not mine but this little guy taught me everything i know. thinking back i was terribly over horsed but he was a sweetheart, a fab jumper and a great teacher 





and to add to the weight carrier debate i found this on horsemart the other day 
http://www.horsemart.co.uk/video/what_can_shetlands_do_/4323


----------



## NeilM (16 June 2011)

Spudlet said:



			How well do they take your leg up, out of curiosity? I'd have no worries about a well-bred and fit NF taking my weight, but I wonder if I'd be too tall (I'm somewhere around 5'9").

Just curious

There are some very nice looking ponies on here

Click to expand...

I'm 6'1" and he takes up my leg just fine. Sorry, but the only decent picture of me riding (as opposed to jumping) is one that I don't have permission to post. However, if you look here: http://www.rexphotography.co.uk/Gallery/MBBA%20Cranmore%202011/930%20to%201030%20departures%20approx/slides/cran1%20062.html

Oh and don't look at my bl**dy hands, I don't know what they were doing there


----------



## BSJAlove (16 June 2011)

i love my 12.2hh!


----------



## indie999 (16 June 2011)

Ok silly question Where oh Where do you find a New forest Pony?

Have you brought them on yourselves or is there a breed group etc etc?

Would love something like this....but am 12st 5 6" etc 

Do you find in the usual H&H etc?


----------



## Spudlet (16 June 2011)

Thanks NeilM, he actually takes your leg well, doesn't he? And what a nice looking pony all round! I don't think I'd feel underhorsed, not on one of the larger versions anyway 

Will add an NF to the potential horse breed shopping list for in a few years time then


----------



## NeilM (16 June 2011)

Spudlet said:



			Thanks NeilM, he actually takes your leg well, doesn't he? And what a nice looking pony all round! I don't think I'd feel underhorsed, not on one of the larger versions anyway 

Will add an NF to the potential horse breed shopping list for in a few years time then

Click to expand...

He is my boy and I really could not be without him. This whole thread started because I was considering how I could get a bigger horse. The answer is... I couldn't, I've got the Fat Lad and he's got me. 

indie999, here is another useful link: http://www.nfed.co.uk/index2.htm

EDIT: Meant to say, on the link to the photos, pictures 72, 73 and 74 are my OH on her NF mare. Two different looking Foresters you could not meet.

BSJAlove, what a lovely pony. The local riding school / dealer where pretty much all the local Foresters around here come from (including our two) has a mare of identical colouring and stamp, but just a little bigger, maybe 13.2hh.


----------



## indie999 (16 June 2011)

bakedbean said:



			Beaulieu Road Sales

http://www.newforestpony.com/

loads of info here....BUT BEWARE


very very addictive 

Click to expand...


That sounds good to me....I am off to have a look thank you v much


----------



## lar (16 June 2011)

Amigo taking up my leg pretty well I think - I'm about 5'7.

Excuse the cheesey grin on the second one - we'd just been highly placed in an elementary dressage at a championship show and I was DELIGHTED with him!


----------



## SO1 (16 June 2011)

I found mine on horsequest website in the new forest pony section 

http://www.horsequest.co.uk/4/nativ...ew-forest-ponies/288/new-forest-ponies-adults





indie999 said:



			Ok silly question Where oh Where do you find a New forest Pony?

Have you brought them on yourselves or is there a breed group etc etc?

Would love something like this....but am 12st 5 6" etc 

Do you find in the usual H&H etc?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## indie999 (16 June 2011)

More pics...I am already addicted...was after a cob now quite like the look of the NF! Always thought I was far too heavy? Am trying to lose some!

off to look at NF anywhere and everywhere.....really nice pics again! Thanks for the web links too...more hours searching for the elusive!


----------



## NeilM (17 June 2011)

indie999 said:



			more hours searching for the elusive!
		
Click to expand...

Nothing elusive about Foresters, they have big personalities and are usually IN YOUR FACE


----------



## POLLDARK (17 June 2011)

Charem said:



			I show a new forest, he's forest bred and the proper sturdy type that would carry anyone all day.

I find it very disheartening that we are often placed below the finer, stud bred types that wouldn't survive a day out on the forest nor carry anyone for hours across it. 

I too find it odd that judges go for New Forests that look more like show ponies & not the typical ones.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Wagtail (17 June 2011)

NeilM said:



			I recently had a comment made about the ability of my 14.2hh NF gelding to carry my (12.5 stone) weight. 

We have been together for four years now, but the comment stuck in my mind a little, as it is a concern of mine and so I decided to contact his breeder. 

She was pretty cross at the comments and made this statement "In the case of the New Forest pony they were bred to carry a stone per hand or a man to his work, and still do. Most of our Agisters in the Forest patrol their areas on New Forest ponies."

I thought it was worth posting these comments, as I often see 'can my pony carry me' posts with some replies that would lead the novice to wonder how any horse ever carries anybody over 10 stone 

My new motto is; New Forest Ponies, Bred with passion, Ridden with pride.
		
Click to expand...

I think the stone per hand thing is absolute cr*p. However, IMO a 14.2 hh New Forest should cope with your weight fine. Smaller horses can carry a larger percentage of their bodyweight than large/taller horses. I would not put more than a sixth of the weight of a 15hh+ horse on its back, but below that I would consider on fifth of the weight of a less tall horse. There are other factors to consider such as age, fitness, bone size and loin measurement too.


----------



## Wagtail (17 June 2011)

bakedbean said:



			I wondered when you'd pop up  

Your Liveries must be saints to stay at your yard...but having said that, as you seem to be on here 60%of the day, they would rarely see you.
		
Click to expand...

Relevance to OP?

I have a waiting list, but thanks.


----------



## Wagtail (17 June 2011)

Lol. So a livery manager who is concerned for horse welfare is bad in you opinion then? Strange.


----------



## JoannaC (17 June 2011)

NeilM said:



			Great pictures.
HashRouge: It must be a genetic trait. If I did not have a Forester, I would have an Arab.
QUOTE]

I have both, just wish my New Forest came in 14hh rather than 13hh.  I rode her regularly when she was 4 but not so often now and as am up to 10 and half stone felt a bit guilty but won't now i've read this   She is a super first pony and has taught lots of little people to ride.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Wagtail (17 June 2011)

bakedbean said:



			Concern and obsession are not one and the same.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I _am_ obsessive about horse welfare.


----------



## JoannaC (17 June 2011)

This is me jumping my 13hh Forester, i'm 5'6 and weighed less then than I do now!


----------



## Faithkat (17 June 2011)

This is me at the beginning of July last year on my 3.5 year old Forest-bred NF gelding - it was the first time he had been sat on and you can see how bothered he isn't!!  I don't know what I weigh these days but it's certainly 10 stone +.  In the pic he is just 13.3hh to the withers and almost 14.1hh on his bum.  Sadly, he was sold for peanuts at Beaulieu Road last October as Foresters round here are less than a dime a dozen


----------



## Booga22 (17 June 2011)

I have to TOTALLY agree with this post!!! I had the world's greatest Newfie up until 6th January this year, after 14 amazing years! Not only was she brilliant, she had the heart of a lion and balls of steel! She wa not fazed by anything, and if I'd been given a £1 for every detrimental comment or pathetic insult, I'd be sooo rich by now - however, the look on their faces when she kicked their a*se was very much worth it!
She was just shy of 14hh despite others' comments, and built like a brick out house. I'm 5'2" and not the smallest person in the world, people always felt the need to comment, but when she won most of her novice tests, got placed at her first attempt affiliated dressage, xc, sj, showing, combined training etc!
Did have to apologise at a show when she was 17yo after she showed off her tummy to the judge and fidgeted, and the judge then wouldn't believe her age (they'd kept her waiting outside the ring too long for her liking so she decided to express herself how New Foresters tend to do oh so well - and clearly!)
We too went to Exmoor for a holiday and she was so sure footed, and went all day. Couldn't hunt her as she was too mental and each time I attempted it, I feared for my life!  The last fun ride we did, she went around with too 16hh + TBs, not only did she keep up with them - she insisted on over taking them, and she as still pulling like a train when I got back - also managing to clear over 3'6" easily as if it were a cross pole.

Have since bought a 3yo with Farriers lines, but she is taller and finer but she is still growing in to herself and slowly filling out. Simba (aka Howen Twilight II) was known as 'The Tank' and often mistaken for a Welsh - even a Quarter horse once (how??????)

Foresters rock!!!!

Rest in peace Boogs - and behave!!xx


----------



## Wagtail (17 June 2011)

bakedbean said:



			Well good for you.

Try channeling it towards something worthwhile now and again.
You never know, you might make a difference.
		
Click to expand...

Trying to educate people with their heads in the sand on here is pretty worthwhile in my opinion. So I will continue to comment whenever I feel that horses are being maltreaed, and that includes carrying too much weight.

I have already commented that I think the OP is fine for his 14.2 hh NF but I think the stone per hand is plain stupid. I mean, how convenient that exactly one hand can carry one stone. The odds ofthat eh? 

It's obviously just something plucked out of the air one day by some clueless person many year ago and it's been passed on. Nothing more than an old wives tale.


----------



## Spudlet (17 June 2011)

Well I have found this thread very useful. I have always preferred a slightly smaller horse or big pony to a big horse since I have a horrid knee that makes getting on from the ground difficult and painful, and while I always use a block where I can, sometimes out on hacks that is just not possible. It's great to know that one of the taller, well bred Foresters could be a suitable pony for me in the future, when I am ready to look for one. One stone per hand is clearly a rough rule of thumb for an animal with good conformation and no underlying injuries, and in addition to this the original quote pretty clearly refers only to NF ponies and not to all equines so I don't see the problem. I would have thought it obvious that one stone per hand would include tack as well so of course that needs to be taken into account. Even with this however, I would now not be concerned about the ability of such a pony to carry me very easily.


----------



## AngieandBen (17 June 2011)

Here's me on our 18year old NF Turbo, who is 12.3hh,  He's carried me for 10 years, never been lame or ill, nothing but a pure pleasure to own, still going strong 

Not quite sure what I'm doing here, probably trying to slow him down!


----------



## Beatrice5 (17 June 2011)

Oh I am loving this thread ( well not the squabbling bits) as I have been dithering about getting on and backing my 13.2 ish ( he doesn't like the metal measuring tape so not sure of exact height!) 4 yr old forest bred ( Rushmoor) pony. ( both parent 13.2hh so think he must be there abouts)

He has had 6 yr old son on for short walks but son too wobbly and never really ridden before so not the best jockey to back a youngster as likely to slither off giggling!! LOL

I am 5ft 8 and 9 stone so I am booking a lesson and going to get off my bottom and enjoy him. He walks out regularly in hand like my big dog, we do pole work etc in hand , he wears tack happily the only thing missing is a rider......!

I must be brave...........I have leant over him but as they are at home I don't have a horsey helper - just call me chicken I know


----------



## Beatrice5 (17 June 2011)

Faithcat I cannot believe you let that handsome man slip through your fingers 

Loving the pics and the happy looking ponies  If Willow wasn't an inch thick in mud I'd add him to the gallery ;0)


----------



## Faithkat (17 June 2011)

Beatrice5 said:



			Faithcat I cannot believe you let that handsome man slip through your fingers 

Click to expand...

I advertised him all over the place including Horsequest and locally.  I was asking £1250 including tack and didn't get a single reply from Horsequest and only two local people came to see him: one couldn't understand why I hadn't cantered and jumped him  . . .  he'd been backed two months  . . . . .  and the other was a vet from my practice who didn't think he was big enough (13.3hh to the withers, 14.1hh to his bum and a lot more growing and filing out to do  . . .  huh???????)  He was an absolute star, all the groundwork done and really, really easy, I loved him to bits but he had to go to fund the home-bred (hopefully) eventer that he was bought (as a weanling) to keep company. He went to Normandy, France where they will get a lot of money for him but good luck to them.  I wonder if they've discovered his party trick!  I taught him to stand with his front feet on blocks of wood etc and if there was anything suitable around, he would just go and do it with a very smug expression on his face - "aren't I a clever boy?" - totally adorable pony


----------



## Cuffey (17 June 2011)

Not Foresters but anyone interested in what native ponies used to carry (22stone with all kit)--may find this interesting.
  I have been to a re-enactment day at this Tower--enjoyed it--although a number of riders dont get to practice enough--the leader and property owner was very skilled.

http://www.theborderers.info/horses.html


----------



## POLLDARK (17 June 2011)

My New Forest is a star, keeps up easily with his friend, a 18hh eventer, on a fun ride & does dressage, even has BD points. It would take more than a few pennies to buy him, does well in M&M too. he is a pretty dapple grey who everyone thinks is a Connemara.look on this website on the horses page.   www.barrvalebeagles.moonfruit.org.uk  . I am rubbish at computers so can't figure how to put a photo on here. to see a photo of him go to that website


----------



## Spudlet (17 June 2011)

bakedbean said:



			Spudlet, try to buy a Forester as they tend to be thicker set and with more bone than Stud ponies as a rule
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! It will be a few years before I am in a position to support a horse properly (I know people can and do manage on very restricted budgets, but I would want to know that I have a financial cushion in case of problems before committing to such a large and potentially expensive animal) but foresters will be on the list of potential types when I start looking


----------



## NeilM (17 June 2011)

Spudlet said:



			Thank you! It will be a few years before I am in a position to support a horse properly (I know people can and do manage on very restricted budgets, but I would want to know that I have a financial cushion in case of problems before committing to such a large and potentially expensive animal) but foresters will be on the list of potential types when I start looking

Click to expand...

It's nice to hear someone saying they will have a pony when they can afford it, rather than the many posts I see of people who have bought and now realise they cannot afford.

It has to be said though that Foresters are pretty easy to keep. Our two are out 24/7 365 and Fol wouldn't go in a stable or shelter even if she had the choice. As she's getting to be a bit of an old Dolly, Fol has a few supplements, but H grows WAY too round just on grass and needs a grazing muzzle at times.

Of course there is tack, vaccinations, teeth, rugs and shoes, but Foresters (and Natives in general) are a blummin site easier and cheaper to keep than some equines.

I'm glad the bickering has stopped, I was rather concerned that this thread would get pulled. As far as my weight is concerned with regards to the Fat Lad, I will take the advice of his breeder and continue to 'Ride with Pride'.


----------



## SO1 (17 June 2011)

What would say a true forester is, I know there is plenty of debate with regard to chunky versus the more sporty types which seem more popular now.

I have the old fashion substantial good doer type but there seems to be less of them about now as most people prefer the finer ones now.



bakedbean said:



			lovely pics
and yes Neil, i agree 100% about stone a hand with regards to true Foresters..(assuming some posters on here actually realise what a true Forester is? )
		
Click to expand...


----------



## LittleWildOne (19 June 2011)

JudyM said:



			Ha ha, I know who *you* are now!!!


I too have a forester who's built like a highland, a 14hh mare by the late great Smiler of Sheepwash 

Click to expand...

Hi Judy 
Since everyone is posting photos of their beautiful ponies, here are mine too 
My first Forester, aged 2yo, just after I bought her. She was forest bred and by Bakeburn Jethro





Rising 3yo in her winter woolies





In summer aged 3yo





Her first ever rosette in a mixed M&M class, aged 3yo





Recently backed, aged 4yo. I'm 5'7", was 10 stone at that time, and she was 13.2hh.





Aged 5yo. This is one of the last photos I took, not long before she died .





.
R.I.P. Florrie, and R.I.P. Sandpiper...Mother and Baby, Gone but Never Forgotten.

This is the pony I have recently bought, a 2yo forest bred filly, by Warren Playaway. I travelled over 1000 miles (round trip) to buy this pony.
In her winter woolies, in the New Forest





Just arrived, her first steps on Scottish soil.





Her summer coat





Showing off to her new field mates


----------



## Elsbells (19 June 2011)

Stunning ponies! And you can see that you clearly love them loads too.

So sad to hear that you lost your little filly so soon, she was a stunner and no doubt it was heartbreaking for you.((((hugs))))


----------



## LittleWildOne (19 June 2011)

Thanks elsbells  I lost my black mare on 2nd April, just 11 weeks ago. She had delivered her foal about a month early, on 1st April (he was born alive but then died). She had to be PTS as she had contracted acute grass sickness. It was hard enough losing her beautiful colt foal, but to lose her too was totally devastating. I actually had to walk away from the computer when I posted that last photo of her, I still have tears in my eyes now.
Florrie gave me such a great introduction to this fantastic breed and losing her felt like my world had ended. I knew I needed another pony and that she HAD to be another forest bred filly. I had looked at adverts for foresters since the day after Florrie died, but nothing stood out. As soon as I saw photos of Callie, I knew she was "THE ONE" to fill the huge hole left by losing Florrie. When I found out that Callie was for sale I just HAD to buy her. Travelling the length of the country from near Edinburgh to beyond Southampton and back, didn't matter. I've had Callie for 4 weeks now. New Forest ponies are such a fantastic breed, and I won't have anything else now.


----------



## KatiePalmer (25 June 2011)

Awww everyone's ponies are just gawguss!! :-D My NF is 21 and I've had him since he was 3. He is the love of my life! I'm 5'6" and 10 stone and share him with a friend who is 6' and 11.5 stone. My Dad's ridden him before and didn't tell me til after that he was 16 stone but Dandy didn't complain!!! He's is by Manor Boy of Howen and one of the chunky monkeys. Since he is older and has finally has his workload reduced ive just got myself another NF on loan. At 14.1 and age 7 she is over 100kg lighter than Dandy and very much finer... NF are simply wonderful and when I can work out how to post pics i will!


----------

